# Where's your nearest "Amish" store?



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I've noticed a few posters mentioning the Amish stores.

I am asking this because I think they have better rates on canning lids and other canning supplies.

"My" nearest store to me is in Shipshewana, IN. It's not a big town, and where I found lids more reasonable was the store just south of downtown on the main drag. It's a bulk store. 

I don't know if there are any here in MI, but if there are, I would be interested in knowing.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The nearest to us is about twenty miles, but if you go further there are some other communities too. I have bought several things from them, buildings, food, grains, dogs, plants, lamps..... We even had one group of Amish men come to build on the church a few years back. They are really nice people.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We have several in different directions--- 3 miles, 6 miles, 8 miles.

Ours all run by horse and buggy Menonites.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Care to share the name of the store in Indiana . I live on the wrong side of Ohio for Amish stores . But would love to know of places in eastern Ohio .


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking for any that are accessable from Hudson, Wi to Rice Lake, WI?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ours is a little country store about 45 minutes from here.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have Mennonites locally, but I've never seen any Amish. Our local grocery store, within ten miles, has the cheapest canning jar lids and supplies we've ever seen and they're available year round.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Gleason, WI. Its about an hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

About 15 miles. Where in MI are you?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

olivehill said:


> About 15 miles. Where in MI are you?


Yup, mine is 15 miles also.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I was there at two different ones on Monday, and it's an hour and a half to get there. Yet a friend lives close and she comes this way once a month, so she can grab things for me. 

I LOVED what I saw! I sure wish it was closer. But I'll still make the trip a few times a year. I got a great deal on cheese as well as wheat, Therm-Flo (woohoo!!!), and peanut butter, to name a few. I bought a sleeve of lids and a bundle of bands, too.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Horseyrider said:


> I was there at two different ones on Monday, and it's an hour and a half to get there. Yet a friend lives close and she comes this way once a month, so she can grab things for me.
> 
> I LOVED what I saw! I sure wish it was closer. But I'll still make the trip a few times a year. I got a great deal on cheese as well as wheat, Therm-Flo (woohoo!!!), and peanut butter, to name a few. *I bought a sleeve of lids and a bundle of bands, too*.


Would you mind sharing how much for how many?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ours is about 20 miles away


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The closet Amish store that carries bulk lids, for me, is in East Union, Ohio which is very near Lehman's. About 40 minutes form here, so we piggy back trips (Menard's is "out there", too). I have lots of bulk food stores closer, but not with canning lids at good prices.....local guys want to sell me boxes of Ball lids $1.60.

I just picked up 360 lids for $36.85, about $1.22 a dozen.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

There's one near Clark, MO, it's been so long since I've been there, I don't remember prices. I bought some lids for my gallon pickle jars very cheaply though. Very much worth the $$ I paid for them to have lids that fit and don't smell like pickles!

There's also several around Bowling Green/Curryville, MO, but I don't remember if they had lids or not.

I really like the community near Versailles, but it's about an hour and half drive. Their lids were just over $1 a dozen if I remember correctly. Plus their restaurant is WONDERFUL!!!! :grin:


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

oh how I miss the Amish areas in Ohio....

I wonder if somewhere in Calif there is an Amish community?


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm spoilt. My dd works at a Mennonite bulk food store. When I want something, I just call her and tell her to bring it home for me. I don't even have to drive over there.

Lynn, who owns the store also sends home leftovers that are out of date for my pigs.

Skittle2u, there are Old German Baptist Brethren Churches in CA. My dd went on a mission trip to S.Dakota last year with a girl from there. But I know CA is a large state and I'm not sure where she lived.
There are plain Mennonite churches in the following towns in CA, Alturas, Bangor, Beckwourth, Fortuna, Gorman and Squaw Valley. I don't know if you're near any of them but they might would have a bulk food store in one of them


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pensylvania? I could get there in a week if I drive hard. Probably not worth the cost of the gas.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

The Amish and Mennonite are moving out west . Colorado come to mind .


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

How do you find the closest one?


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_15782765 . Their also a amishamerica web site .


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I believe the store that kenworth is referring to is E&S Bulk foods. It's where I get all my wheat. They also sell large quantities of cheese at very reasonable prices. It's so fun to go there-There's everything for cooking imaginable, candy, dried fruit and veggies, beans, grains, cereals, canned goods, baking goods,(including yeast, dough enhancers, sugars, flours, thickening agents, etc...), my favorite section has the sprinkles-every color size and shape and then some(makes me feel like a kid). They have all different kinds of popcorn and toppings. Then there's paper goods like baggies etc..., detergents, aluminum pans, & gift wrap &cards. It's a small store with LOTS of merchandise. Next door to that is the produce store and next to that is the hardware store. The best place to find lamp parts like wicks, glass lamp shades, cookware, & way to much to list. 
For us in central/northern IN the cheapest lids I found were at The Dented Can which I believe is in Wakarusa. I haven't been there in 6 months so I don't remember the price.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

olivehill said:


> About 15 miles. Where in MI are you?




I'm between Holland and the 'Zoo, SW MI. I try to get to Shipshewanna every few months.

I guess I should have been more specific in my OP, and asked if everyone would also share the town where the nearest Amish/Minnonite store is.:l33t:

Lehmans is on the roster for my side trip to WV this summer.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Mennonite store within 15 min and my DD drives near it 5 days a week, so I don't have to wait for bread flour anymore!! I love the "sprinkles" too!! Mostly I buy bread supplies.
Spring Lake, WI is the location.

Debbie


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

olivehill said:


> About 15 miles. Where in MI are you?


OH where? I know of one in Colonville, and that's more than 15 miles from you


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

amyd said:


> There's one near Clark, MO, it's been so long since I've been there, I don't remember prices. I bought some lids for my gallon pickle jars very cheaply though. Very much worth the $$ I paid for them to have lids that fit and don't smell like pickles!
> 
> There's also several around Bowling Green/Curryville, MO, but I don't remember if they had lids or not.
> 
> I really like the community near Versailles, but it's about an hour and half drive. Their lids were just over $1 a dozen if I remember correctly. Plus their restaurant is WONDERFUL!!!! :grin:


There are at least 3 around Clark and perhaps more that I don't know about. There are two or three just north of Macon as well.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Arthur and Arcola, IL and the area in between are about 25-30 mi. from us. We go a couple of times a month to a large grocery store which has huge amts of dehydrated food, grains, and about everything else. There is a large health food store and a salvage or "bump and dent" grocery store that has very good prices also.
The grocery and salvage stores do have good prices on their canning lids and the half-gallon jars are the least expensive that I've seen anywhere. Regular canning jars can be had much cheaper in the fall at Lowes and some other big stores.
There are alot of other businesses that we frequent such as a harness maker and one guy that has any type of non-electric light/lamp parts that you could ever need. We are lucky to be so close.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm about 15 min. away from a Mennonite store. Their lids are a little higher than Fred's which have been a dollar a dozen for flats--hope the price holds this yr. 

But, they have canners you can't find elsewhere locally. They have excellent knives for good prices. Other utensils nice but a little steep.

I always buy their bulk bread flours which are more economical & I think better quality than grocery store. Their herbs & spices are very cheap & super good. It's the only place I can get TVP here now. We love their cheeses, especially the smoked cheddar & the parmesan. They have a huge selection on rice, pasta, oatmeal, beans, etc.

I love to go & everyone I've taken with me wants to go again.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

We live in the Clark, MO area and have the horse and buggy Amish. There are at least 5 stores within 10 miles of our house.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is an old thread from here with lots of store locations: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-98953.html

And don't forget Lehman's online if none are near you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is one in Clare and one just outside of Kingston ,Michigan.


----------



## linda b (Nov 24, 2008)

Question is a Amish store listed as a Amish store are is useing the word as a generic term for bulk foods and supplies thanks


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> OH where? I know of one in Colonville, and that's more than 15 miles from you


Right on 57 between CC and 66. It's a tiny little building and there's no official business sign up by the road, the sign is up on the building -- Country Pantry, I think is what its called. But they have quite a bit in there. Bulk of all the cooking/baking stuff -- flours, sugar, oatmeal, doughnut fillings, popcorn, seasonings and spices, candies (DH is fond of that part of the store! LOL!), honey, molasses, sorghum, etc. And they have good prices for lunchmeat and deli cheese, too. 

My disclaimer should be however that it would not technically be an "Amish" store as the couple who runs it would actually be Old Order Mennonite. They're as close as get to Amish in the immediate area, to my knowledge, however. I know there are Amish towards the thumb, but don't know of any right here. Many Old Order families though.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

linda b said:


> Question is a Amish store listed as a Amish store are is useing the word as a generic term for bulk foods and supplies thanks


Good question. To clarify I was using it as a general term for a bulk/supplies store run/owned by Amish or other plain people similar to Amish -- such as Old Order Mennonite.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like the community near Versailles, but it's about an hour and half drive. Their lids were just over $1 a dozen if I remember correctly. Plus their restaurant is WONDERFUL!!!! :grin:[/QUOTE]

I second the community at Versailles,Mo. lots of stores to go to and also love the restaurant...Been thinking about going back there this spring when i get the time...its an all day ordeal usually...they also have auctions (garden plants & food) twice a month during the week but not sure what days...


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Wintergrower, 

Try Shipshewana, IN. E&S Sales is the big bulk store there, and there are more stores further west in Middlebury. Google the towns for lots of links. "Shipshe" also has a couple of good butcher shops that have some bulk food, plus Yoder's Department Store has the great fabric selection and Yoder's Do It Best Hardware for all kinds of kitchenware and Alladdin lamp parts. 

If you wish a shorter trip, east of Fort Wayne is the Grabill Country Store in Grabill, IN. Not as big as E&S Sales,but it's not 50-60 miles further west and north. 

In the past there have been some bulk stores come and go in the Allen/Auglaize county area in Ohio, but it's been quite a while since those have been in business.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

It called the Homestead store , new Hampshire , Ohio ( Near Wapakneta ohio ) .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We have a Mennonite Store that has the same as Amish just across the holler.But we always shop at the one 4 miles down the road but like the one 10 miles away better than any.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

barnyardgal said:


> I really like the community near Versailles, but it's about an hour and half drive. Their lids were just over $1 a dozen if I remember correctly. Plus their restaurant is WONDERFUL!!!! :grin:


I second the community at Versailles,Mo. lots of stores to go to and also love the restaurant...Been thinking about going back there this spring when i get the time...its an all day ordeal usually...they also have auctions (garden plants & food) twice a month during the week but not sure what days...[/QUOTE]

When I lived in Tipton I use to deal with the ones in Versailles,Mo,if I'm thinking right there is some in Tipton now.

big rockpile


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

olivehill said:


> Right on 57 between CC and 66. It's a tiny little building and there's no official business sign up by the road, the sign is up on the building -- Country Pantry, I think is what its called. But they have quite a bit in there. Bulk of all the cooking/baking stuff -- flours, sugar, oatmeal, doughnut fillings, popcorn, seasonings and spices, candies (DH is fond of that part of the store! LOL!), honey, molasses, sorghum, etc. And they have good prices for lunchmeat and deli cheese, too.
> 
> My disclaimer should be however that it would not technically be an "Amish" store as the couple who runs it would actually be Old Order Mennonite. They're as close as get to Amish in the immediate area, to my knowledge, however. I know there are Amish towards the thumb, but don't know of any right here. Many Old Order families though.



Between CC and 66. HMMMMM. Might have to check it out next week


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

BUT when I would go visit IA...I loved to go to Cantril, IA on Hwy 2, SE part of the state. It was a great bulk food store plus had a fabric/quilt section. I think it was a Mennonite store.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Wintergrower, where in NW Ohio are you. I know of several in the area. I can help you find one if you like. they are where we buy a lot of our staples.
Also some great bulk store in berne In., just across state line. Not too far a drive and many more stores to chose from.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I was talking to the owner of the Homestead Store in New Hampshire ohio the other day about prices. She was telling me the price increases she is getting from her suppliers. It is crazy. Sure wish I had extra money to buy now. For example, the 5 gal can of coconut oil I used to buy for around $48.00 is now $80.00. Many of the prices are rising that way. wondering how people with young children can handle it


----------

